# Optoma PT100 PlayTime LED Gaming Projector $99



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Could you use these for the Pumpkin projections? I did not see a lumens rating on the specs.
Someone before mentioned about 2000 lumens were need. Just asking.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

well, I believe that the spec is 50 lumens ... which on the face of it sounds really poor ... but when you look at some of the youtube videos of this thing, the image looks pretty good ... you should be able to google and find more youtube vids

going out on a limb here, I think that this would work good with pumpkin projections ... but since I don't have one yet, I really don't know

got 2 b better than the discovery wonderwall projectors ...

amk


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Sold out. Keep an eye on Woot, they tend to bring things back every so often.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Optoma PT100 DLP PlayTime Projector $98.99 => http://www.woot.com/offers/dlp-playtime-projector-5


Optoma Playtime LED Gaming Projector PT105 $148.99 => http://www.woot.com/offers/led-gaming-projector-with-hdmi-7

more optoma projectors on woot => http://www.woot.com/plus/optoma-projectors-20#ref=www.woot.com/content/[email protected]/368x366

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

$99.99 for the PT100 
amazon reviews => http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-PT110-Lumens-Gaming-Projector/product-reviews/B0090E23O8/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

$149.99 for the BT200 
amazon reviews => http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-GT200-Lumens-Gametime-Projector/product-reviews/B00B64N8IU/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

link => http://sellout.woot.com/

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks like they sold out

amk


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

annamarykahn said:


> looks like they sold out
> 
> amk


Have you had an opportunity to test out the two that you bought yet?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

yes, i played around a little bit a while back ... image quality is better than the wonderwall projectors, which shouldn't come as a surprise

in my opinion, they're easily worth $99 and probably more ... just keep your expectations with the price in mind

what i liked the most was that they're led projectors and run cool and you can probably have them running 24/7 without using a ton or energy and without burning out. this is the main reason i purchased ... i'm thinking of having a projection running 24/7 in one of our windows as a tease for what is coming ... i already put out a few things out in the yard yesterday, sept 1! and am putting together a video(s) for this purpose

no, they're not seriously bright ... you wouldn't want to use them in a business presentation in a typical office room

yes, i am pleased with these ... gr8 "bang-for-the-buck"

amk


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

annamarykahn said:


> yes, i played around a little bit a while back ... image quality is better than the wonderwall projectors, which shouldn't come as a surprise
> 
> in my opinion, they're easily worth $99 and probably more ... just keep your expectations with the price in mind
> 
> ...


Glad to hear of your experience with them.

A couple weeks ago, I had picked a used one up on eBay for $60. Had tested it only briefly, to make sure that the projector worked properly. Haven't tried to test out any projection effects on my front windows yet.

Also, not to derail the thread, but (for another project I'm working on) can you confirm whether Rustoleum fluorescent green spray paint is blacklight-reactive?


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like Woot has them again for the next four days... Factory Reconditioned for 79.99. 
I went ahead and got one even though I've bought a couple of used DLP projectors off ebay. These small ones should run much cooler. I'm paranoid that one of the old used ones will crap out on the big night. 
enough rambling.. here's the link: http://www.woot.com/offers/dlp-playtime-projector-8


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

WOLFPACK7483 said:


> Could you use these for the Pumpkin projections? I did not see a lumens rating on the specs.
> Someone before mentioned about 2000 lumens were need. Just asking.


You shouldn't need that bright a projector for singing pumpkins. Something like this should work.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Woot has these currently available new (not reconditioned) for $80. Really good price.

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/optoma-playtime-led-gaming-projector-3


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought a 150 lumens Optoma projector from Woot a few months ago. Is quite good at night, not good for daytime. Still, for a haunter, is a great buy. Am using it with AtmosFEAR FX DVD. Also has an iPod doc and multiple inputs. I paid $150ish. Woot seems to sell off Optoma LED projectors monthly...so you may get lucky. 50 lumens will only be okay in a pitch dark room, so is not worth the savings if shot from any real distance.


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Woot is at it again with Optoma projectors... http://sellout.woot.com/offers/optoma-wxga-mobile-led-projector

Of course these are the higher end ones. On my wishlist someday. I'll stick with my 2 PT100s for now.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 21, 2012)

Am incredibly tempted to buy another, but my budget has whooshed past...so I will have to hold off for next year. Or at least that's what I am saying today. ;-)


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Woot is at it again. $69 for the Optoma PT100. This is the link for all the projectors... 

http://sellout.woot.com/plus/project-the-game

the link just for the PT100 is here... 
http://sellout.woot.com/offers/optoma-wvga-dlp-playtime-projector-1

I used this projector with the AtmosfearFX Apparitions, projected on curtain sheers, in my garage haunt and it was a big hit. I have 2 of them. At this price they are a nice addition to your haunt. It has to be pretty dark, so don't think you'll be showing movies in full daylight.


----------

